# Paralabidochromis Chilotes Ruti Island.



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

I thought I would show these guys off as I hope you'll agree they are a fine example of some beautiful fish. Give me regular spawns but the females are terrible carriers.
spawning pair










The girls


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Very interesting looking fish, could you give some general information on them?
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi daniel4832,
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2135

The population usually acquired in the trade are from Zue Island with their bright colours.
This particular strain comes from Ruti Island with most if not all females WB. On rare occasions you may get a male WB. We are fortunate enough here in the UK to be maintaining 3 strains - Zue, Ruti and Makobe.

 
paul.


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

they are one of my holy grail species here in the states. i know that some folks were keeping them as late as a couple years ago. but from what i have been able to find is only a male here and there and that is what some one said i havent actually seen them. after two years of searching i havent found a producing colony. i herd a rummor that some one in texas had some but then again here in the states things are kept hush hush.

its too bad that not but two years ago they were kept in groups, but they have been lost track of.

very cool fish keep us posted.


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

deadman said:


> its too bad that not but two years ago they were kept in groups, but they have been lost track of.
> 
> very cool fish keep us posted.


Hi Deadman,

There were a lot of fish released to the public about 2 years ago from a University here in the UK numbering hundreds .
Some were maintained nowhere else and have disappeared without a trace. A real shame.
As you are aware Deadman of the maintained species lists managed by Hap.org , without this many more may have been lost.


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

i have herd rummors of the same release happing here. we will see. here is an interesting thread.
http://www.hillcountrycichlidclub.com/h ... php?t=7320


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Deadman,

finally got round to reading your thread. I guess you cant change human nature, people are the same everywhere. Your lucky to have this club and breeders programs set up and is the perfect place for those interested to share fry for future generations.
Those trophy collectors deserve to be left out in the cold, because without making efforts to mix your gene pool up these fish have no long term future. My feeling are once your members have a species of good numbers then you can start to release fish out to the "public" - just what happens with Hap.org in France. Although they have been very generous, i have no chance of obtaining some of the rarer species for some time. Honestly i wouldn't want it any other way.

Time sorts out the dedicated keepers from the chancers but this may create a "secret society" so you cant win.


----------

